# Monster House 3D Blu-Ray



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yesterday Sony released the "Monster House" 3D Blu-Ray. This is the second 3D Blu-Ray feature I have watched (the first being "Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs" which I reported on a few months ago).

This one is definitely another winner. The PQ is crisp and the 3D is quite good. Call it gimmicky but this stuff is really starting to grow on me. It's so great having good 3D technology in the home.

As I said before, if you are buying Blu-Rays anyway, I would recommend springing for the 3D Blu-Ray rather than the 2D version (the 3D Blu-Ray has both 2D and 3D versions). When the time eventually comes that you have 3D capability, you will be glad you have already collected a few 3D movies to watch. They really are quite spectacular.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Thanks, I have it on order at Amazon with another movie what won't shop for another week. No rush anyway since Sony has pushed back the 3D software upgrade again on the PS3. If they push back again I might just have to go out and get a 3D player.


----------

